
Using Maxima Output in Octave - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2011/01/31/using-maxima-output-in-octave/
======
octopus
Nice post, I've used Maxima for symbolic calculations since 2000 and I can say
it was a great help during my student life :).

Since Maxima is based on Common Lisp, I think it will be an interesting
application to translate directly, using a Lisp macro for example, the Fortran
output generated by Maxima to a Matlab compatible expression. Not sure how
easy it will be to implement this functionality, but sure it will be a nice
addition to Maxima.

~~~
msarnoff
Maxima is extremely hackable, because it's entirely written in Lisp. I
remember making modifications to the tex() function some years ago because it
didn't use the particular notation that I liked, and it wasn't hard at all.

------
dhimes
Does anybody know how Maxima compares to Sage?

<http://sagemath.org/>

I got the impression that Maxima isn't being maintained very actively. Last
release was 2009, apparently, but there may be more to that story.

~~~
acangiano
Sage uses Maxima among others open source packages [1]. You can think of it as
a unified layer and language (Python) that enables you to use many open source
mathematical programs behind the scenes.

[1] <http://sagemath.org/links-components.html>

------
rick_2047
I was just wondering if there is a MATLAB compatible library for Control
Toolkit in octave so I can use the code I write at school for learning at
home.

